# Lauftext



## mtk-flo (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo, ich suche einen Lauftext, der wenn er aus dem Anzeigebereich raus ist, gleich wieder neu anläuft....

gibt es sowas ?

Oder muss ich den inhalt in einem marquee öfter hinzufügen ?


----------



## Maik (20. Juni 2007)

Hi,

in diesem marquee-Beispiel beginnt der obere Lauftext immer wieder von Neuem.


----------



## mtk-flo (20. Juni 2007)

dass der text sich wiederholt ist ja klar...

aber ich möchte, dass wenn der erst buchstabe rausgeht, dass er auf der anderen seite gleich wieder nachkommt...


----------



## Maik (20. Juni 2007)

Das ist mit dem marquee-Element so nicht möglich, aber vielleicht hilft dir da  http://www.doktormolle.de/temp/ticker.htm weiter?

Und bitte beachte die Netiquette bzgl. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung, wie du  es in deinem Eingangsposting unter Beweis gestellt hast.


----------



## Acriss (21. Juni 2007)

Also eigentlich macht er das automatisch, oder versteh ich das jetzt falsch?


----------



## Maik (21. Juni 2007)

Hi!


Acriss hat gesagt.:


> Also eigentlich macht er das automatisch, oder versteh ich das jetzt falsch?


Du hast es wohl falsch verstanden, denn:



mtk-flo hat gesagt.:


> ich möchte, dass wenn der erst buchstabe rausgeht, dass er auf der anderen seite gleich wieder nachkommt...


Und das geschieht erstens nicht automatisch und zweitens lässt sich das beim marquee-Element auch nicht einstellen.


----------

